# what kind of grease do use on your heavy equipment



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been using the brand sta-lube red extreme pressure grease, it costs around $7.50 for a 14 oz tube for the grease gun.
What brands and their model/type of grease are you using.
Do you have any preferences and if so why a preference?
Wondering what CAT recommends and what brands match the CAT recommendations.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Depending on application... we used both Moly and lithium. Tried Schaeffer's once, couldn't justify the extra cost. We used all cenex lubricants. Had great luck with them all.

Sent from my CMP749 using Tapatalk


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Uniroyal 76 brand

Moly for the high impact pivot points and the high temp red for the rest. We use NPK chisel paste for our hammer.

Cat has their own grease and it is expensive. Not worth IMO.

$7.50 a tube is insane. You need to find a different brand/supplier.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

We used Sta-lube for years on our equipment (Think combines and other tractors mostly). Nothing special, but the most important part was to pump in a tube every morning, while performing a visual inspection. Sadly this was before battery powered equipment was invented, cause my hands sure wished there would have been a powered alternative in the fields.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

What ever the contractor supplies me with these days


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I've always preferred Wolf's head red grease. It's a reasonable price and it seems like it sticks really well. Better than a lot of the crap they have out nowadays in my opinion


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

No grease can do every job well...

Use different greases formulas for weather extremes....

Some components will need the dried grease removed for maximum service, think fullers earth/ fine abrasive powder.

Grease is alot cheaper than changing bushings and bearings.

Supply shop towels and rags with extra Zerks. Mount guns on mobile equipment, install rigid and/or long hoses as needed, one hand guns etc...
waterless hand cleaners/nitrile gloves supplied with the tubes of grease. No one wants to go home greasy, or ruin 20.00$ work shirts.

I've changed colors of grease just to check up on lazy operators..."I just greased it yesterday..... no, there is no red grease anywhere.... here is a check, Goodbye."

Pay for end of day service... Water and feed the mechanical horses..
Grease em, and fuel them, plug in the block heater, clean the tracks oil the shiny metal blades and buckets.

Keep track of grease tube consumption/hours of use, the lazy will never use up the first tube...

greasing warm is better, but consistent is good.


----------

